# Technine bindings--->



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Im getting a Gnu street series for my freestyle riding. I was looking into the Best Prices on Technine Athletic Pro Snowboard Bindings White/Red - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment Technine athletic pro bindings. Match the board good but was wondering if anyone has used them before. Other then those bindings i was also looking at:

- Nitro bindings
- Gnu Street
- Flux Titan

Any other ideas let me here them


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't do it, unless you want to get them to look cool in the park. I bought a pair last season and it was the worst pair of bindings i have tried in my life. I now ride flux and I'm not looking back.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Stay away from Technine bindings, trust me. They look sick as hell, feel comfortable as hell, but they will fall apart all over the mountain after a few times out riding and its just not fun when you have to keep looking down to check that everything on your binding is okay. I know they're super hyped, but try Unions


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

they look retarded, and they are gay as shit.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

yea i heard they were more for looks. i would go with union forces but they are a bit pricey. Seems to be everyones favorite on here


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> yea i heard they were more for looks. i would go with union forces but they are a bit pricey. Seems to be everyones favorite on here


if you want pricy look no further then burton. Unions are moderately priced, but are the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

These thing suck. They will def fall apart because the bolts dont stay tight and the ratchets will strip the ladders as soon as you strap in.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

well any suggestions? Im not a big fan of the snake skin look on the union forces.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Flux are pretty nice.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

you've got a guy that picked a user name after technine, bashing on technine lol.. that's news enough for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

your not going to find a lot of love for technine here...

i actually got a pair of icons for free. their bindings, thats about the most i can say. they are comfy, and despite what everyone says, they have lasted. i beat the hell out of my stuff. they are not going to catistrophically fail as soon as you strap in... 

but for the price... spend an extra $40 and get a better product.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

how about these Union bindings? Best Prices on Union Go Party Snowboard Bindings - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Im just not feeling the snake skin of these union forces Best Prices on Union Force DLX Snowboard Bindings Viper - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> how about these Union bindings? Best Prices on Union Go Party Snowboard Bindings - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment
> 
> Im just not feeling the snake skin of these union forces Best Prices on Union Force DLX Snowboard Bindings Viper - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment


here is what you want Union Forces


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

where can you get the forces (or even the datas) right now? ive been looking for myself actually, with no luck.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> you've got a guy that picked a user name after technine, bashing on technine lol.. that's news enough for me.


Haha, I absolutely love Technine boards they are so fun to ride, but their clothing and bindings are a joke.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

im even debating Flow bindings. I never rode their kind of style though.

The Flow NXT At and all other pretty cheap on sierra. How are the Flow NXT-SE


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

well i went with the red flux titans.


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I bought the T9 MFM Pro's on Whiskey for 25 bucks. What the hell do I do with them? lol


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

PaulH said:


> So, I bought the T9 MFM Pro's on Whiskey for 25 bucks. What the hell do I do with them? lol


Bludgeoning device(s)?


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> Bludgeoning device(s)?


Honestly though, I'm looking at them and they look legit. Maybe with some lock tite, it won't fall apart on me. The ratchets on my Ride Betas are getting more and more annoying.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

PaulH said:


> So, I bought the T9 MFM Pro's on Whiskey for 25 bucks. What the hell do I do with them? lol


if they were only 25 keep them or sell them or return them.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> well i went with the red flux titans.


nice choice, i been drooling over them for some time now.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

return2heaven said:


> nice choice, i been drooling over them for some time now.


Thanks. Should be a nice setup. Too bad i gotta wait till next season to try it out


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

It's funny, when I started snowboarding, Technines were the binding that were known for quality, and were pricy. How things change...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I have owned a few pairs of t9's. Had a pair of the Chris Coultar one's from 06 , then some mass appeals and then bought some Baller series last year.

Safe to say that technine bindins have gotten worse each year since then ot rid of the plastic base and started using shite rubbercoated aluminium. The ladders suck balls on the new one's. And the highbacks are way to stiff and wayyy to chunky. The balitmore toe strap sucks now too.

The old Technines where a sick binding , no doubt but sorry t9 I think more emphasis needs to be put on binding development than marketing


----------

